# Sic furkid.. :O(



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

My Tashi girl is sic,went shopping on sat.came home feed all 4 of our dogs as normal routine-they have a healthy diet-so its not her food?,our home is very dogie pruff,there should be nothing to get into,feel so bad and confused,worried.?that sat.evening Tashi started to get sick,all Sunday she had shaking-tremors, lethargic,throwing up,the runs,will not eat ,fever?phoned our reg.vet he said not to feed her?and not to much water?but i gave her some water anyways. Monday morning we choose to take her to our Holistic vet(Moxie's vet,they helped save her life when our reg.vet could not(Moxie is living with liver shunt)?so i hopes they can help Tashi. as well?we picked her up around six she still has the intervenes needle in her leg? still not well,it was better for her to come home for the night then spend the night by herself.we will be taking her back in the morning for more check-ups-tests,its so far not liver shunt like Moxie has.Oh we got Moxie & Tashi from the same breeder at the same time Tashi was 5months ,2months older then Moxie.Tashi also had Cherry eye, meant at the time to just get one.but Tashi had chosen us. we had her Cherry eye fixed as soon as we could.I hopes its not serous ,so worried.uke:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope she feels better tomorrow Hope you all can get some sleep tonight


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you.looks like no sleep for me?trying to decide if i should put some coffee on for myself?so glad my hub is driving as i thinks we have to leave by 6am it is about an hour n half drive.?he is of course asleep i think?i tried but was to worried about Tashi,kept checking her gave her some water with a syringe-she was sucking on it?so she was thirsty.then of course she had to go pee.so at least she is drinking water.also drinking water on her own now. and i'm happy its not -30brr outside tonnight,she still insists on going outside instead of the pee pad even though she is so week?she is trained for both?it is so nice to have found this Havanese Forum.I do not know hardly any people whom care about there dogs as much as i do.I think some people think im crazy cause i cook for my dogs?and so on?I came across this sight when i was looking for info on liver shunt for my Moxie?anyhows i should stop writing,i could go on 4-ever?lol?Thank-you again for leaving a comment made be feel a little better,if that makes any sense?Tashi is sleeping nice and sound now with warmed up blankets,hope a goes well and she is back to her norm?


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope all is well now or soon to be.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

hope all is well. have them check for addisons. my dog had similar symptoms and they thought it was a liver shunt. if it wasn't for the blood work specific for addisons he would have never been diagnosed with addisons. I'm sure it's not but worth checking.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope you will find something out today and Tashi is feeling better soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope Tashi is feeling better soon!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is so heartbreaking when our little ones are sick and we just don't know what to do. I hope they have some ideas and can get Tashi fixed up.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

Tashi did not end up sleeping well i was up with her all night.still not eating?we took her back in there morning so they could put her back on the intervenes.she would not of got the attentions there that i could give her.night time was better stress wise for her with me?I thought it might of been liver shunt because Moxie has it.they both came from the same breeder ?but Tashi does not which is good?her fever has come down a bit,but is still high?They are still doing more tests on her.its not her food(diet)she is on a good healthy diet?vet thinks maybe a type of virus or bacteria infection or pancreas?could of been carried in our shoes or clothes?all we did was go grocery shopping on sat then home?we were not gone that long?I always wash my hands?one other thing it might be sounds yucky but Tashi since day one has been a poop eater,but she was getting better at not doing that as often.i am always out in there yard poop scooping?well i will find out more on how she is doing by 4pm.my home seems so quiet without her?i feel so empty?i hope she improves,but i know she is in wonderful hands.it just feels like we just got over Moxie being super sick-she is doing amazing right now,expect for Tashi?right now i'm livin of no sleep just coffee?Trying my best not to call 24-7 by constantly asking how she is doing and so on?


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

I will ask about addisons?he might of tested her for that?thank-yous.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry your Tashi is sick. Hope it turns out to be nothing serious and that she is soon on the mend.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

I phoned earlier today to check on her,she is still kinda the same,little better not much? I had asked about addisons? nope she does not have that either?maybe some kind of virus?I live on an acreage they have there own protected yard with dogie door.there yard is protected also from the top.they eat healthy foods+treats only.i do not use any harmful cleaners water+pink solution.not harmful to humans or animals?have not had any visitors of any sort for awhile except for a magpie hanging around there fenced yard?and no mice in the house?my mind is boggled on how she got sic?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

Hopes i did not sound or seem to much of crazy idiot?But she was so sick,and of course I got crazy crazy with worry?so nice to have- be with this forum,have people give positive comments!!It helped me threw this ordeal?I don't really know any one besides my hub to talk to about our fur kids or the 4 legged kind?whom understands or has something in common?..But anyhows we picked Tashi up tonight,Her H.Vet Dr.Steve Marsden explained to us on what she had a bad virus-a bad flu- kind of like what people get i guess?just dog version?so she should survive?she is still weak,not eating but doing better then early today?so i dont know what kind of night we will have tonight?hoping better then last night and the other couple bad nights.so happy its just a virus i guess?It is going to take time,but i cant wait till she is fully back to her old self!and i am not doing to bad with no sleep?Thank-yous everyone.Big Hugs...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww...I feel so bad for both of you to have to go through this. It is so awful when our babies are sick .... it makes us feel so helpless. How did the blood work come back???
Hope the road to recovery will be quick!!! Keep us posted and try and get some rest.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

Tashis blood work was good,they could not find anything but just a virus, a bad flu?we brought her home last night,she slept through the night,and after 3 days of her not eating she ate this morning!!yay!!gave her medication,now she is just resting has not threw up anything yet ,knock on wood.she is on the mend i hopes!!Best ever birthday for me seeing her eat!!They treated her soo good at the Edmonton Holistic Veterinary clinic,they brushed her(groomed her?I thinks gave her a bath,even cleaned her favorite toy that she had with her.(she had thrown up on her toy)she liked it there.So glad we took her there instead of our reg vet.:bounce:


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

How's Tashi?


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

Tashi is back to her reg.normal Happy self.she is better..and doing great!!Thank-yous for asking..:bounce::clap2:


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like Tashi has been in very good hands. So happy to hear of her recovery.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad to here Tashi is all better. What is the weather like in Alberta? We finally have some nice sunshine here in Oregon.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

thank-you ,i am also glad that Tashi is better and doing well.weather here in Alberta,where i live is kinda warm i think it was around -10?but i still think we could use more snow?I can still see some brown stuff in the fields surrounding my home.?lol?:wave::smow:


----------

